# Priority when exchanging back to home resort



## Dave M (Jun 10, 2005)

*I have copied (and edited slightly) the following from the old TUG BBS*:

Dave M
Administrator 
TUG Member 
Posts: 6764
From: Boston, MA
Registered: Dec 2000 

posted 05-25-2005 06:34

The Marriott Internal Exchange system works as follows, as I understand it: 

(1) When a Marriott week is deposited in II, only other Marriott weeks can exchange for that week for (generally) the first 24 days after that week is deposited. Thus, if you were seeking a week 26 at Newport Coast, only you and other Marriott owners (Horizons and non-Horizons) would have a chance at getting the week during that period. 

(2) During that priority period, exchanges will be confirmed to Marriott owners based on II's "comparable exchange" methodology. Thus, if your Gold week is not as close a match to the Platinum week you want as a week that another Marriott owner is trading, that owner will get the exchange and you won't. 

(3) If you are the only owner seeking a particular available Marriott week, you might not get it confirmed if the exchange is deemed not comparable. However, in practice, owners have reported here of some occasional great trade-ups. 

(4) *When trying to exchange back into your home resort, you have priority over other Marriott owners, but only as a tiebreaker* if your exchange would be comparable to another exchange. (See quote below.) Thus, a Marriott Platinum week at a strong-trading resort seeking that Platinum week at your resort will likely get it before your Gold week has a chance at it. 

(5) If there is no comparable match during the priority period, any II member – Marriott or non-Marriott owner - has a shot at getting that week thereafter. 

All of the priority/exchange info in the five points above can be found on the MVCI website and/or in old threads on the TUG Ask II forum [at the old BBS]. The Ask II threads have credibility because the person who provided answers to questions, Craig Urbine, was at that time a high-ranking official II representative to TUG.

From the Help section of Marriott’s www.vacationclub.com (bold emphasis added):


> Weeks relinquished by Marriott Owners will be offered to other Marriott Owners requesting a comparable Internal Exchange within the Marriott family of resorts before becoming available to other Interval International® members.
> 
> All exchanges take place using a system of comparable exchanges, which are based on the following factors:
> ·	Supply of similar vacation weeks within the exchange program
> ...


----------

